# جهاز التاتو الموقت 0583155666اتصل نصل



## أم صقر (15 مايو 2013)

شراء و بيع حبر التاتو المؤقت جهاز التاتو السعودية 

شراء و بيع حبر التاتو المؤقت+ جهاز التاتو السعودية





*حبر التاتو المؤقت وصل مع القوالب الخاصه بالوشم *​


*المتوفر اللون الاصفر والازرق والاخضر و الاحمر و اسود وابيض وهذا شكل العلب *

*

*

*كتلوج الصور والرسومات الخاصه بالقوالب *

*الكتلوج عبارة كذا صفحة كل رسمه او رسمتين بصفحة واحده *

*وهذا هي الصور 8 صور*

*

*


*

*


*

*


*

*


*

*


*

*


*

*​
*وهذي طريقة الاستخدام فيديو*

*في نوعين من الاجهزة استخدام خاص *

*واستخدام للمشاغل للتواصل 0583155666*


----------

